# more prefered human or furry porn ?



## coba (Apr 5, 2010)

just wanted to make this thread because i want to know whats more prefered human or furry porn just big question i think the fandom be asked
so what do you like better ?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Meh.

Not a big fan of porn.

Probably furry, though, because it's not real, so they can do so much more.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 5, 2010)

Put a poll on this thread.


----------



## coba (Apr 5, 2010)

ya me to and that in human porn theres no passion for in the sex but with furrys its like damn thats more hot and awesome


----------



## Tycho (Apr 5, 2010)

Ecch.  Another "WAT PRONZ U LIEK?" thread.

This shit needs to stay in the Den or something.

Actually, I don't wish this upon Ratte.  They should make a forum subsection for pervs to quiz other pervs about their preferred smut, call it something like The Cesspool.


----------



## coba (Apr 5, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Put a poll on this thread.


 
ok im stupid put a poll on this thread what do you mean by that ??

someone help me out


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 5, 2010)

Interesting question. I'd go with furry.


----------



## Icky (Apr 5, 2010)

Definitely belongs in The Den.

And human porn, when I look at porn at all.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 5, 2010)

Does human porn have dog penis? No.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 5, 2010)

coba said:


> ok im stupid



Fuck, you ain't kidding.


----------



## Liam (Apr 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Meh.
> 
> Not a big fan of porn.
> 
> Probably furry, though, because it's not real, so they can do so much more.


Have you seen that yaoi stuff or anything?
Those people can do a lot with their humans.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

We're furries, what do you think?

It's like asking a Nintendo fanboy if he prefers Xbox.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

^ Not true, I actually like real wimmenz


Tycho said:


> Ecch.  Another "WAT PRONZ U LIEK?" thread.
> 
> This shit needs to stay in the Den or something.
> 
> Actually, I don't wish this upon Ratte.  They should make a forum subsection for pervs to quiz other pervs about their preferred smut, call it something like The Cesspool.


This.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Vagina.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^ Not true, I actually like real wimmenz


But you're not a furry.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But you're not a furry.


Yes I amz


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes I amz


Uh huh, okay.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 5, 2010)

As long as there's clam-smashing, I'm good.


----------



## coba (Apr 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Fuck, you ain't kidding.


 
thanks for understanding my stupidity, my mistake


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Uh huh, okay.


How am I _not_ a furfag


----------



## SirRob (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How am I _not_ a furfag


Furfags have a higher sense of decency.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How am I _not_ a furfag



I don't get it either. Your like the most flaming homosexual in denial. I could kick down my neighbors closet and find you there in a fursuit.



SirRob said:


> Furfags have a higher sense of decency.



Dude


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Furfags have a higher sense of decency.


No they have lower decency cause they jack it to shitting dicknipple hermaphrodite animals eating each other.


----------



## Liam (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Furfags have a higher sense of decency.


THAN...
Your mom?
My potato?
A penny?
Republicans?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Liam said:


> THAN...
> Your mom?
> My potato?
> A penny?
> Republicans?



You would be surprised how slutty those potatoes are


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Meh.
> 
> Not a big fan of porn.
> 
> Probably furry, though, because it's not real, so they can do so much more.


 
^This

I've seen some crazy shit invovling furries. *sigh* fucking furries.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 5, 2010)

Furry porn.  Human porn is nice, but some furry porn is better by far.


----------



## Liam (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You would be surprised how slutty those potatoes are


;^;
Anything but the potatoes!


----------



## Attaman (Apr 5, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Furry porn.  Human porn is nice, but some furry porn is better by far.


You like gator dick, your opinion does not count.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Liam said:


> ;^;
> Anything but the potatoes!



Too late. I hope you like potatoes with sour cream.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You would be surprised how slutty those potatoes are



Hey.

HEY.

How do you tell which potato is the prostitute?

...

The one labed "Idaho."

/flee


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Hey.
> 
> HEY.
> 
> ...


I lol'd.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I lol'd.



This is what we do in grocery stores. God help us.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Hey.
> 
> HEY.
> 
> ...



oh gawd you bwoke mah bwain!


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No they have lower decency cause they jack it to shitting dicknipple hermaphrodite animals eating each other.


I'm glad that I turned the mature filter on.

On topic. I'm not really into porn, more into erotica 

I don't have preference towards human or furry porn. Both are the same in the end: fap material.


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Apr 5, 2010)

None of the above.
Nothing compares to having a real living human that shares the same interests as you.


----------



## Liam (Apr 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Hey.
> 
> HEY.
> 
> ...


[applauds]
Maine's the way to go.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Liam said:


> [applauds]
> Maine's the way to go.



wut? bwain no wook gud naw


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 5, 2010)

hentai>regular porn ALWAYS

so much more you can do with hentai

porn feels really plain

i dont care that it isnt real


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> hentai>regular porn ALWAYS
> 
> so much more you can do with hentai
> 
> ...



dun we habe thrd four fetishes? indee we do


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 5, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> hentai>regular porn ALWAYS
> 
> so much more you can do with hentai
> 
> ...



But Hentai usually involves rape or incest. 

And they're about the same, though I'm leaning towards Furry.


----------



## Liam (Apr 5, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> But Hentai usually involves rape or incest.
> 
> And they're about the same, though I'm leaning towards Furry.


But furry usually involves herms or hyper

And they're about the same, though I'm leaning towards Live action.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

So I'm pretty much the only one who doesn't look at furry porn (anymore)?


----------



## Liam (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I'm pretty much the only one who doesn't look at furry porn (anymore)?


Read more.
Wait, a fox that doesn't look at furry pronz?
Surely you must be trolling!
Right?


----------



## Darkwing (Apr 5, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Ecch.  Another "WAT PRONZ U LIEK?" thread.
> 
> This shit needs to stay in the Den or something.
> 
> Actually, I don't wish this upon Ratte.  They should make a forum subsection for pervs to quiz other pervs about their preferred smut, call it something like The Cesspool.



You stole the words straight from my thoughts. 

Yeah, these threads are just not appropriate at all.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I'm pretty much the only one who doesn't look at furry porn (anymore)?



You're a recovering addict. You shouldn't be here. Shoo.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So I'm pretty much the only one who doesn't look at furry porn (anymore)?


 

yep.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 5, 2010)

I like my boyfriend's penis.

Porn's boring, altogether.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

Liam said:


> Read more.
> Wait, a fox that doesn't look at furry pronz?
> Surely you must be trolling!
> Right?



Nope. Not trolling I am seriousposting here.



BlueberriHusky said:


> You're a recovering addict. You shouldn't be here. Shoo.



But I need my FAF fix =[


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I need my FAF fix =[



I'll fix you. >8[


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'll fix you. >8[


I'll let you do it if you let me yiff you.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

I prefer human too. Yiff really is kinky. Like otters. I don't want the smashing to become a threat to a friend.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I prefer human too. Yiff really is kinky. Like otters. I don't want the smashing to become a threat to a friend.


I stopped looking at it because it made me feel like a horrible pervert.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I stopped looking at it because it made me feel like a horrible pervert.



Really? Me too!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Really? Me too!


YAY!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I stopped looking at it because it made me feel like a horrible pervert.



I think it's your avatar.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I think it's your avatar.


nuhuh


----------



## Gnome (Apr 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> We're furries, what do you think?
> 
> It's like asking a Nintendo fanboy if he prefers Xbox.



^ this


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> nuhuh



Looks like:

1. It came.
2. It's scheming.
3. Drugs.
4. All of the above and then some.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2010)

human porn,

Plz add poll


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Looks like:
> 
> 1. It came.
> 2. It's scheming.
> ...


It's awesome face =[


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's awesome face =[



=[


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> =[


Wanna yiff now?


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> =[


howd u not know that it seemed very clear that it was an awesome face


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe it was because Heckler's jizz was in her eyes. I don't think she saw it clearly.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Wanna yiff now?



I would, but those teeth look awfully sharp. Filed, even. No vore plz kthxbai.



yummynbeefy said:


> howd u not know that it seemed very clear that it was an awesome face



Or maybe I like poking fun at H&K. :V


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 5, 2010)

speakin of which yiffing sounds pretty legit right now


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I would, but those teeth look awfully sharp. No vore plz kthxbai
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I like poking fun at H&K. :V


Good thing I don't like vore then.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I would, but those teeth look awfully sharp. Filed, even. No vore plz kthxbai.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I like poking fun at H&K. :V



Think positive. Look at that tongue.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Think positive. Look at that tongue.



I don't see anything special about it. Just looks *fat*.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good thing I don't like vore then.


 
You don't like vore?
DIE DEMON!!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> You don't like vore?
> DIE DEMON!!


there is nothing sexy about eating someone.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> there is nothing sexy about eating someone *out*.



Gay.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Gay.


I didn't mean _that_ kind of eating =[


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> there is nothing sexy about eating someone.


 

Lol, you have to be corrupted by it at an early age.

Also was joking. Don't get your dick in a knot.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Lol, you have to be corrupted by it at an early age.
> 
> Also was joking. *Don't get your dick in a knot.*



OHOHOHOHO. :]

o/\o


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Lol, you have to be corrupted by it at an early age.
> 
> Also was joking. Don't get your dick in a knot.


I don't have a dog penis so it doesn't knot. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

If eating someone out is vore, god damnit. Wheres the vorin' at?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't have a dog penis so it doesn't knot. :V


 

Ha ha ha. . . 









Dog penis







HAXX said:


> If eating someone out is vore, god damnit. Wheres the vorin' at?


 

Best be joking.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Ha ha ha. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHAI. I BE VORIN YOUR GF


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> OHAI. I BE VORIN YOUR GF


 

Don't even talk to me about vore until you've gone to
*NSFW->* bellystuffed. *<-NSFW*
*^SUPER NSFW DONT GO IF EASILY OFFENDED^*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Don't even talk to me about vore until you've gone to
> *NSFW->* bellystuffed. *<-NSFW*
> *^SUPER NSFW DONT GO IF EASILY OFFENDED^*



I noes what vorin' is! Its eating out your gf. No longer the sick shit of being eatten.

The Captain says so.


----------



## Liam (Apr 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Don't even talk to me about vore until you've gone to
> *NSFW->* bellystuffed. *<-NSFW*
> *^SUPER NSFW DONT GO IF EASILY OFFENDED^*


What?
You sure it's bellystuffed and not something else?


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Apr 5, 2010)

Furry by a long shot. Also, you should make this a poll.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 5, 2010)

OP shouldn't be making threads cause he doesn't know how to properly.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I noes what vorin' is! Its eating out your gf. No longer the sick shit of being eatten.
> 
> The Captain says so.


 
Go ahead, I'll just fap to it. 

And, no. No, you don't know about vore until you go there.



Liam said:


> What?
> You sure it's bellystuffed and not something else?


 
Yep. is [nameofsite].com


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Go ahead, I'll just fap to it.



wut?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> wut?


 

Mwahaha   >:3c


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Mwahaha   >:3c



:<


----------



## Alstor (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi, I am a 15 year old guy, and I don't like any type of porn.


----------



## Icky (Apr 5, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Hi, I am a 15 year old guy, and I don't like any type of porn.



Does...not...compu-BWAAAAAAAAAUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :<


 
>:3



Alstor said:


> Hi, I am a 15 year old guy, and I don't like any type of porn.


 

BLASHPHEMY!!

YOU SIR, ARE A LIAR!!!!


----------



## Alstor (Apr 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> BLASHPHEMY!!
> 
> YOU SIR, ARE A LIAR!!!!


Still not aroused.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Still not aroused.


 

UNF UNF UNF UNF UNF!


How about now?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> UNF UNF UNF UNF UNF!
> 
> 
> How about now?


...

I lol'd, but I'm not hard.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> UNF UNF UNF UNF UNF!



That plus your avatar... auuuuggggghh.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 5, 2010)

I think your wiener is broken


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

Alstor said:


> ...
> 
> I lol'd, but I'm not hard.


 

What are you, straight?



BlueberriHusky said:


> That plus your avatar... auuuuggggghh.


 
My avatar is GLORIOUS!!



HAXX said:


> I think your wiener is broken


 

That's because I had it replaced with a tentacle dick :3c


----------



## Alstor (Apr 5, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I think your wiener is broken


SILLY FURRIES! YOUR PORN IS NO MATCH FOR MY COCK OF SILVER WITH TENTACLES SPROUTING FROM IT!


----------



## Alstor (Apr 5, 2010)

8-bit said:


> What are you, straight?


 I'm a furry. I really don't know anymore.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 5, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I'm a furry. I really don't know anymore.


 

LOLs


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 6, 2010)

Alstor said:


> SILLY FURRIES! YOUR PORN IS NO MATCH FOR MY COCK OF SILVER WITH TENTACLES SPROUTING FROM IT!


cool story bro


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 6, 2010)

I vote for anime porn.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 6, 2010)

Furry, in all honesty.  :/
As long as it's the (rare) well-drawn stuff.


----------



## -sushi- (Apr 6, 2010)

human porn


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 6, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Furry, in all honesty.  :/
> As long as it's the (rare) well-drawn stuff.


yes i agree


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 6, 2010)

POLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL D:<


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> As long as there's clam-smashing, I'm good.



I see what you did thar (although it apparently went over everybody else's heads lol)


oh and just to beat the dead horse, POLL


*on topic* I like to mix it up


----------



## Draconic (Apr 6, 2010)

I prefer human porn... Furry porn ain't that bad sometimes though.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 6, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Furry, in all honesty.  :/
> As long as it's the (rare) well-drawn stuff.



You guys actually get picky about the artistic merits of your porn? XD Whatever gives me a hard on is good enough for me.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 6, 2010)

I hate human porn, I just don't find humans attractive. However I think this is really hot.


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 6, 2010)

Definitely furry porn, because then you aren't faced with people actually defaming a real sensual experience


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 6, 2010)

Furry, can get to do the human kind irl.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 6, 2010)

Furry.
I just like it better.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 6, 2010)

Human

How am I not furry?
Explain me that!
HEH
I have a fursona, I am in a furry fandom, I ask for hugboxes if I'm sad.
Well... it just can't be possible. Because I don't put up collars and shit, I stay gangsta.
So +1 to human porn
YES HUMANS



TashkentFox said:


> yiff



That's disguisting
Like
foxfuck


----------



## Fhuzky (Apr 6, 2010)

Zoophilia...  Final Answer.

Because Elephants are larger than the moon.


----------



## Fhuzky (Apr 6, 2010)

Then again that's not porn at all... That's passion.  Nvm I change my answer to furry.


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 6, 2010)

100% Furry for me.  I haven't had human porn since I was a teenager.  I find nothing attractive about apes going at it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 6, 2010)

gawd, furry porn does nothing for me


as Is said prior to this: hand me a dvd of good porn and I am peachy


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

coba said:


> ok im stupid put a poll on this thread what do you mean by that ??
> 
> someone help me out



PUT A POLL ON THIS THREAD SO PEOPLE CAN VOTE.

god. you are and idot.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I hate human porn, I just don't find humans attractive. However I think this is really hot.



hawt.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hawt.


Actually these 'fucking foxes' (They fuck each other), looks pretty damn cute and sad.
BUT IT'S STILL DISGUISTING


----------



## furatail (Apr 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I hate human porn, I just don't find humans attractive. However I think this is really hot. *PICTURE REMOVED*



Oddly, while I don't really find that image "hot" it still reminds me of something that is hot. Reminds me of real sex.
And now I sit back and wait for the bashing.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Actually these 'fucking foxes' (They fuck each other), looks pretty damn cute and sad.
> BUT IT'S STILL DISGUISTING



THEY'RE NOT SAD


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I hate human porn, I just don't find humans attractive. However I think this is really hot.


 
Thats just fucking hilarious, I don't see why it would give someone a hard on though :\


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> As long as there's clam-smashing, I'm good.



Otters _are_ good at that.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Otters _are_ good at that.


 
I thought that was a myth...I bet I can do it better than you 
Lets have a clam smashing contest :3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 6, 2010)

Porn provides no sexual gratification for me. I collect it because it is aesthetically pleasing. Furry porn makes me want to die.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I thought that was a myth...I bet I can do it better than you
> Lets have a clam smashing contest :3



Can I join in? *Picks up hammer*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Can I join in? *Picks up hammer*


 
Sure you can...bonus points if you can hit the two otters over there >:3

*grabs a sledge hammer*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Porn provides no sexual gratification for me. I collect it because it is aesthetically pleasing. Furry porn makes me want to die.



is that a good thing?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Sure you can...bonus points if you can hit the two otters over there >:3
> 
> *grabs a sledge hammer*



*Chases Irreverent down the street*


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> is that a good thing?


 
The thing about furry porn? no, madam. As we discussed before, I'm not afraid of death. However, I refuse to let my untimely end be brought on by furry porn T_T


----------



## furatail (Apr 6, 2010)

I find the more you talk about your porn preferences the closer you may be to having a problem.
I just like the furry stuff. I could probably get into human too if I wanted but there's no need to start experimenting now. My wife isn't threatened by furry and if she's happy I'm happy.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 6, 2010)

Like this thread hasnt been done dozens of times. 
And ive only been here a month or so!


----------



## furatail (Apr 6, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Like this thread hasnt been done dozens of times.
> And ive only been here a month or so!



We are always searching for people to agree with us to validate ourselves. So these topics pop up from time to time. Well, all the time.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> *Chases Irreverent down the street*


 
You can do it foxy man


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You can do it foxy man



*Catches Irreverent* Bwahahahaha!


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Sure you can...bonus points if you can hit the two otters over there >:3
> 
> *grabs a sledge hammer*




*goes after Blue*

she has Clam in both senses of the word  double bonus points!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> *goes after Blue*
> 
> she has Clam in both senses of the word  double bonus points!!


 
sweet

(with the competition out of the way, there is no way I'm going to lose)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuzzy furry porn >>>> All other porn.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> THEY'RE NOT SAD


 
ITS SUPER HAWT! 



south syde dobe said:


> Thats just fucking hilarious, I don't see why it would give someone a hard on though :\


 
Liek this! *slidewhistle*


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Thats just fucking hilarious, I don't see why it would give someone a hard on though :\



*shrugs* Some folks like watching animals go at it.  For me, the only furry porn I like is the stuff people have drawn or basically the anthropomorphized depiction of furs.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> THEY'RE NOT SAD



Who is the one having the dick?
Because it seems the upper one is female

Because only females jump hulk smash males


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Thats just fucking hilarious, I don't see why it would give someone a hard on though :\


same


----------



## Fhuzky (Apr 6, 2010)

I probably fapped to Peach Fuzz more than all RL porn I seen since I... well, seen porn x3    *sneaks in a second vote for furry porn*


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 6, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> *Catches Irreverent* Bwahahahaha!



Congratulations, you just caught an otter that is horny armed to the teeth. :twisted:




FoxBody said:


> *goes after Blue*
> 
> she has Clam in both senses of the word  double bonus points!!



Give the boy a cigar.   As long as it aint red tide.... 

Now back on topic, ya horndogs! Or I'ma locking the thread.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 6, 2010)

If I had to choose, I'd say human.
That's right.
HYOOOOMAN!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Now back on topic, ya horndogs! Or I'ma locking the thread.



YEAH! Horndogs are the one thing that aren't irrelevant :3


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 6, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Give the boy a cigar.   As long as it aint red tide....
> 
> Now back on topic, ya horndogs! Or I'ma locking the thread.



hey, just because the Roller Coaster is broken doesn't mean you have to shut down the Log Ride too hahaha. oh, right, on topic or teh lockz..... errrrr..... PUT A POLL ON THE THREAD OP! (that should do it)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 6, 2010)

I hate otters.

They all like snuggly and stuff, but that's why I hate them.

The bright side is, that some I can actually like because they bite your face off.

Same for every furry that tries to socialize.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 6, 2010)

coba said:


> just wanted to make this thread because i want to know whats more prefered human or furry porn just big question i think the fandom be asked
> so what do you like better ?


Furry. I HATE human porn because there is never any love shown. It's all just "fuck my loose, disease-infested pussy until I get payed!". With furry, the artists put passion in the pictures most of the time. Plus, I just seem attracted to it... :/


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Apr 6, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Furry. I HATE human porn because there is never any love shown. It's all just "fuck my loose, disease-infested pussy until I get payed!". With furry, the artists put passion in the pictures most of the time. Plus, I just seem attracted to it... :/



Never any love shown in human porn? Do you realize how much tentacle rape and other non-consensual stuff there is on this site? 

I still mostly agree with you though.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 6, 2010)

Neither. I don't look at porn.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> Never any love shown in human porn? Do you realize how much tentacle rape and other non-consensual stuff there is on this site?
> 
> I still mostly agree with you though.



Then don't +favorite it .


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, it's kind of predictable what answers you'll get from a place like  this. There's probably a total 3-5 people on this whole forum who prefer human pr0nz. Personally I don't want to invest my time for both, so I stick to the one related to my fandom. But anyone who doesn't find humans to be any attractive must have some serious issues. :/

But I'm growing slightly bored of the dirty stuff, that's not why I'm here. I'm a furfag because I love cartoon animals and cartoons in general, it's cleaner and more fun in the long run.



yummynbeefy said:


> hentai>regular porn ALWAYS
> 
> so much more you can do with hentai



liek this amirite?!?!?! (REALLY FUCKING DISTURBING, ADULT FILTER IS THERE FOR A REASON)


----------



## Seriman (Apr 6, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> Never any love shown in human porn? Do you realize how much tentacle rape and other non-consensual stuff there is on this site?
> 
> I still mostly agree with you though.


Yeah I know that... But the stuff I normally stumble across is nice and passionate. <3   But even with tentacle rape, I still find in more attractive than human pr0n. I just seem to find human porno as a turnoff... Sex-wise, I would still pick a human before anything else. Zoophilia is fucked up.


----------



## coba (Apr 6, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Furry. I HATE human porn because there is never any love shown. It's all just "fuck my loose, disease-infested pussy until I get payed!". With furry, the artists put passion in the pictures most of the time. Plus, I just seem attracted to it... :/


 
ya i have to agree with you because its just for the money these days not passion which sucks alot of ass. *gets sad faced*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

FURRY PORN


----------



## Glitch (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You guys actually get picky about the artistic merits of your porn? XD Whatever gives me a hard on is good enough for me.



Yes, I do.
I don't want fucking stick figures.  I can't get my panties wet off of those.

Maybe it's the whole female thing that makes me more nit-picky.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 6, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Yes, I do.
> I don't want fucking stick figures.  I can't get my panties wet off of those.
> 
> Maybe it's the whole female thing that makes me more nit-picky.




I just like death and gore.

thats all.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> You guys actually get picky about the artistic merits of your porn? XD Whatever gives me a hard on is good enough for me.


True that! :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

Meh, I'm really picky with my porn actually v_v


----------



## Seriman (Apr 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, I'm really picky with my porn actually v_v


I am sometimes... I actually haven't fapped to any porn in a while, but I get no arousal from human porno videos at all, so furry it is... Even then, I'm pretty picky, seeing as only some furry stuff gets me going.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I am sometimes... I actually haven't fapped to any porn in a while, but I get no arousal from human porno videos at all, so furry it is... Even then, I'm pretty picky, seeing as only some furry stuff gets me going.



Yeah, more or less the same here.


----------



## CFox (Apr 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, I'm really picky with my porn actually v_v



I am as well, why are you sad about that?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

I prefer Kylie/Zrcalo porn :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> I am as well, why are you sad about that?



Cause I'm a total E-whore lol. Everyone gets the impression that I'd fap to anything that moves but I dont....


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cause I'm a total E-whore lol. Everyone gets the impression that I'd fap to anything that moves but I dont....


 
But I thought you did, your a great big phony :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> But I thought you did, your a great big phony :V



Maybe so but it's still funny, I like said impressions as they're always giving me a case of the lulz.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 6, 2010)

And this is why there is fursuit sex.


----------



## whiteskunk (Apr 6, 2010)

Definitely anime porn: human/human and amphibian/human. Why doesn't Momoka just get it over with and rape Fuyuki repeatedly. Be a frog Giroro and bang the hell outta Natsumi.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 6, 2010)

whiteskunk said:


> Definitely anime porn: human/human and amphibian/human. Why doesn't Momoka just get it over with and rape Fuyuki repeatedly. Be a frog Giroro and bang the hell outta Natsumi.



lolwhut?


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> lolwhut?


Sgt Frog, haven't seen it myself though.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 6, 2010)

So, I know this guy, see... and he says he only likes m/m furry pron, and f/f human porn. Does that make me him some kind of freak?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FURRY PORN


 
YEEEH BOIII




south syde dobe said:


> I prefer Kylie/Zrcalo porn :3


 

Oh murrr :3c


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> liek this amirite?!?!?! (REALLY FUCKING DISTURBING, ADULT FILTER IS THERE FOR A REASON)


lolololol what can i say i love hentai (cant c because i dont have FA and regestration is blocked for some reason)



> anyone who doesn't find humans to be any attractive must have some serious issues. :/



true i agree with you if u cant find another human attractive and u want to like fuck a fox or something then yah theres something wrong with you


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteskunk said:


> Definitely anime porn: human/human and amphibian/human. Why doesn't Momoka just get it over with and rape Fuyuki repeatedly. Be a frog Giroro and bang the hell outta Natsumi.


Suddenly I have mental images of the guy in your avatar with the stretchy mouth having sex and I am horrified. *Shudders*



yummynbeefy said:


> lolololol what can i say i love hentai (cant c because i dont have FA and regestration is blocked for some reason)


Be glad you can't see it, I went out of my way to find the most disgusting piece of shit imaginable.

The kind of piece of shit that some of my furry friends will fap to... D:


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder if we're all suffering from some kind of illness...


----------

